# what goes with expensive pink?



## joytheobscure (Dec 4, 2005)

What do you wear with Expensive pink, thank you in advance for suggestions.  I bought this shade and love it but not sure where to go with it.  I also would love to know what you wear with star violet.  

I wore star violet with rice paper and swiss chocolate in the crease today..I think it has a lot of potential as a shade though  

Expensive pink is just so darn pretty every time I've been at the counter I've been eyeing it.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 4, 2005)

I love Swish with this!  For Star Viioet try black tied , silver ring, swish, or parfait amour.


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Dec 4, 2005)

I second swish with expensive pink.  Or try living pink, paradisco, copperring, or stars n rockets.  For star violet....Um, actually swish looks good with it as well.  Or any of your greens are kind of cool.  Usually I wear it with moth brown and parfait amour.  Star violet is a tricky one...


----------



## Padmita (Dec 4, 2005)

I like Expensive Pink with Gleam or Deckchair!


----------



## maianne (Dec 4, 2005)

I agree... Swish looks lovely with expensive pink. I also pair it with Woodwinked.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 4, 2005)

Oh thanks for the ideas, I'll try it with woodwinked and deck chair -- I need to dig out swish I rarely wear it.


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 4, 2005)

Cranberry and Deckchair!!!!


----------



## kradge79 (Dec 5, 2005)

I also love it with Melon Pigment and Girlie.


----------



## bella dee (Dec 7, 2005)

expensive pink is tooo loverly for words. hmmm i pair it with sooo many things. i mean i use plum dressing the the crease with knite devine in the corner, with phloof! as a highlight. or you can switch the plum dressing for the star violet. thats hott too. or you can use white frost as a highlight, phloof! on the lid, star violet in the crease and black tied in the corners. [ here again you can switch the star violet for plum dressing ] hope i helped!!! good luccck girrl.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella dee* 
_expensive pink is tooo loverly for words. hmmm i pair it with sooo many things. i mean i use plum dressing the the crease with knite devine in the corner, with phloof! as a highlight. or you can switch the plum dressing for the star violet. thats hott too. or you can use white frost as a highlight, phloof! on the lid, star violet in the crease and black tied in the corners. [ here again you can switch the star violet for plum dressing ] hope i helped!!! good luccck girrl._

 
Ooh I think I'll try it with star violet and nylon and see how it looks.  Thanks.


----------



## doloreshaze (Dec 8, 2005)

I love using Star Violet in the crease and the outer V. Usually I use Maroon pigment underneath to darken the colour or I just pack the Star Violet on. For the lid colour, I use All Girl (you could substitute Swish) or Kitschmas. For a more neutral look, I use Coco pigment (substitute: Satin Taupe) on the lid.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 8, 2005)

expensive pink looks good with coppering in the crease, carbon in the outer corner, and gleam as a highlight


----------



## Brianne (Dec 9, 2005)

Cranberry
Say Yeah
Antiqued
Woodwinked
Coco pigment
Deckchair pigment
Melon pigment


----------



## beckasings (Dec 11, 2005)

I've put it with Gleam and Elite - turned out really nice


----------



## shabdebaz (Dec 12, 2005)

One of the MA at our counter wears it with sushi flower with lots of black liner and mascara and it looks really good.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 12, 2005)

today i did:
expensive pink in inner corner
stars & rockets on center of lid
trax on the crease and outside corner
sketch on the outer corner and as liner

looked GREAT


----------



## coy (Dec 23, 2005)

This is one of my favorite looks for Expensive Pink- Expensive Pink on lids; Mulch in crease; and Ricepaper as highlight


----------



## mellz (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow! Thanks for the suggestions guys. I needed help with this as well.


----------



## Ambi (Dec 24, 2005)

My newest favorite neutral look is Expensive Pink with Twinks :]


----------



## karen (Dec 24, 2005)

I mix it with cork, ricepaper, brule, or gorgeous gold.


----------



## karen (Dec 24, 2005)

I should add that the combo of ricepaper(under brow), gorgeous gold(crease and inner corners), and expensive pink(lid and outer corners) is the most beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm currently wearing this combo with cork e/s used as liner.


----------



## xiahe (Dec 24, 2005)

i think cranberry or gleam would look fabulous with expensive pink


----------



## Kat (Dec 29, 2005)

I love this shade!  My fave combo - expensive pink all over lid, bronze on outer third, woodwinked in crease and shroom to highlight.


----------

